

Rule #4 From the Manifesto for Agile Development  - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/rule-4-from-the-manifesto-for-agile-development/

======
timrosenblatt
With all due respect, where does this Rule #4 come from?

I feel like this is the most authoritative list of the Agile rules
[http://agilemanifesto.org/principles.html](http://agilemanifesto.org/principles.html)
and this rule isn't on there.

I saw that OP is the CEO of Aha.io. The ideas that Suzanne is writing about
are solid, I'm just wondering where the inspiration for this post came from.
Thanks!

~~~
suzvaugh
Hi there - thanks for the response. I'm the author of the article. The link
you're looking at states "Principles behind the Agile Manifesto". If you look
here you'll see that the fourth item down on the actual manifesto is to what
I'm referring. [http://agilemanifesto.org/](http://agilemanifesto.org/)

And the inspiration came from my real life best friend who complains weekly
about his product manager.

